# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Create your own superhero!

## William300

Just a fun idea I had. Post your own superhero. Tell us his/her history (briefly), their name, code name, which universe their a part of (Marvel, DC, others), and of course which team there a member of (unless there a loner). If there are any artists out there then post a picture of your hero.

Let the fun begin.

----------


## frankiekg000

Meet Powerstorm  :Smile: 

Name: Marcus Cole
Codename: Powerstorm
Gender: Male
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 190 lbs (86 kg)
Eyes: Blue
Hair:Blonde

History: 
Marcus Cole was one of several young teenagers kidnapped by a mad scientist known as Dr. Black, who conducted inhumane experiments to unlock secrets of the metagene. When the government intervened. Marcus was rescued an treated at an army base. It was there he realized that he had gained powers due to Blacks experiments. 
Cole decided with these new powers, he would dedicate himself to saving lives and stopping crime. Under the name of Powerstorm ,he went after gang bosses, corrupt politicians, and other lowlifes with a vengeance. Eventually he was invited to join the Justice League and now leads his own team of superpowered heroes.

Powers:
He is able to literally control the molecular structure of his body's bio-polymer and make it resemble anything he wants. This allows him superhuman strength, speed, durability as well as the abilities of shape-shifting, malleability, plasticity and elongation.

I have alot more details about him but this is just a summarized version. Id like to see your superhero william300. This was your idea after all  :Smile:

----------


## William300

All right he's coming up.

----------

